# Sergeant Greg Moore



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Greg Moore*
Coeur d'Alene Police Department, Idaho

End of Watch: Tuesday, May 5, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 16 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Greg Moore was shot and killed after stopping a suspicious male.

Sergeant Moore was patrolling in the area of Wilbur Avenue and Joanna Drive in response to a several car break-ins that had taken place in the area. At 1:30 am he stopped a suspicious male and radioed the man's information in, but made no further radio contact. A citizen heard gunshots, found Sergeant Moore in the street, and called the police.

After the shooting the subject stole Sergeant Moore's patrol car and fled the location. An officer spotted the stolen patrol car in the town of Post Falls, and initiated a pursuit. The suspect eventually fled on foot and was eventually found in a parking lot, hiding under a car, and taken into custody.

Sergeant Moore was taken to a local hospital where he died several hours later from his wounds.

Sergeant Moore had served with the Coeur d'Alene Police Department for 14 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Lee White
Coeur d'Alene Police Department
3818 N Schreiber Way
Coeur d'Alene, ID 83815

Phone: (208) 769-2320

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22470-sergeant-greg-moore#ixzz3ZNtfrTQA


----------

